# 17" BBS RS FULL POLISHED FACES F/S $800 p/u



## mk3luva (Oct 7, 2016)

17" polished faces in excellent excellent condition. Looking for 800 picked up. Possible meet up. Located in 19056 zip. They were filled and redrilled to 5x100









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## lcherisol (5 mo ago)

I know this is a looooonnnnnng shot but any chance you still have these faces?


----------



## mythalex45 (6 mo ago)

lcherisol said:


> I know this is a looooonnnnnng shot but any chance you still have these faces?


Am interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lcherisol (5 mo ago)

mk3luva said:


> 17" polished faces in excellent excellent condition. Looking for 800 picked up. Possible meet up. Located in 19056 zip. They were filled and redrilled to 5x100
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mythalex45 said:


> Am interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mythalex45 said:


> Am interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a set?


----------



## goyefe1194 (4 mo ago)

A friend of mine is willing to sell his 17" BBS RS FULL POLISHED FACES for a decent price Kindly contact his gmail if still interested 
[email protected]

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk3luva (Oct 7, 2016)

lcherisol said:


> I know this is a looooonnnnnng shot but any chance you still have these faces?


Yes hmu 267 288 8456

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------

